# first time with blackhole (pics)



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok thought I would see how good this blackhole is and borrowed some from my bro.

Went on well with a puck type of applicator and I put it on with side to side movement. Not sure if this was correct or not but thought I heard not to go in circles somewhere. It seems ok, good reflections and shine, I cant really tell if its any better than just putting a wax on to be honest. I know its a glaze with filling properties. One thing I did notice was my rear roof spoiler is looking quite flat it was only sprayed 2 years ago, First pic. I have Daryl coming round for a detail at the end of the month so he can work his magic.


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

If you don't want to do a full correction, blackhole is the poodles privates, especially if applied by DA.....It covers all swirl marks, and minor blemishes, and gives a great wet look shine.Add a coat of sealant or wax, and away you go..brilliant stuff


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

What process did you use leading up to the blackhole ??


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Interesting to see some close up pics of this car. Black hole is a pretty good product for 'hiding' a few naughty marks on the car. A wax or sealant should be applied on top to lock Black hole in.

However, those looking for a quick fix on all paint types that's leagues infront of Black hole is this badboy.

http://shop.autofinesse.co.uk/car-polish?product_id=94

8)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I almost bought that tripple.

To be honest I just washed it then put the blackhole on.


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

Would you class tripple better than amigo ??


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd say so, it's lightly cuts, fills and seals so does more than Amigo.


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Evening, car looks very nice.
Tripple was mentioned, can you Tough Coat over it?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep you sure can!


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Just tried out the "tripple" on my Suzuki Bandit which is a metallic black and i must say that iam well impressed with the results 8) not had a chance to apply it to the TT yet but will post some pics when i do.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

darylbenfield said:


> Interesting to see some close up pics of this car. Black hole is a pretty good product for 'hiding' a few naughty marks on the car. A wax or sealant should be applied on top to lock Black hole in.
> 
> However, those looking for a quick fix on all paint types that's leagues infront of Black hole is this badboy.
> 
> ...


Gonna give that stuff a try, its not too badly priced either.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

It is good!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

darylbenfield said:


> It is good!


By the way, any protection to it at all or is mainly for gloss and the protect over the top, if not, what would you recommend to work well with it on black paint ?


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Is this finesse best on black/ dark colours? How about red?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Templar said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> > It is good!
> ...


Yes it does contain some protection elements, however I'd seal it up with Tough Coat - very easy to apply and remove and leaves a slick finish!

http://shop.autofinesse.co.uk/car-wax/tough-coat-250ml


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

J•RED said:


> Is this finesse best on black/ dark colours? How about red?


Red would be fine.

Check this out for an example.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... All-In-One


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry for the thread hijack Ian! :roll:


----------



## NotFromSomerset (Nov 11, 2012)

looks mint mate! blackhole is excellent stuff use it year round inbetween corrections. might have to try that tipple stuff looks fantastic and for 8 quid deffo worth a punt. Do you just use it with a light cutting pad ?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

darylbenfield said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > darylbenfield said:
> ...


Thanks for that


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

No probs!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

darylbenfield said:


> Sorry for the thread hijack Ian! :roll:


Its ok, doesn't matter to me mate. O I think those hologram things I was talking to you about have gone since putting blackhole on. Cant see them in the sunlight anymore only on the side skirts which I didnt do


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Cool Ian, the blackhole is doing its job they are still underneath its just the product filling them in.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

NotFromSomerset said:



> looks mint mate! blackhole is excellent stuff use it year round inbetween corrections. might have to try that tipple stuff looks fantastic and for 8 quid deffo worth a punt. Do you just use it with a light cutting pad ?


Polishing pad I'd say. Cutting pads too hard for a filler glaze really.


----------



## NotFromSomerset (Nov 11, 2012)

yeah was just thinkng about the slight cutting ability it has. is it more of a shine because i love the wet look you get from amigo with certain waxes ontop


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

^ the wax on top will help the gloss and wet look over Tripple.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

darylbenfield said:


> ^ the wax on top will help the gloss and wet look over Tripple.


what wax would you recommend over triple? Link if possible please.

Paul


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Daryl, I thought I read somewhere that you should put a sealant under a wax is that right? I use dodo juice tropical qd which is sealant based so I shouldnt use a wax over it or even use the qd over wax?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

All depends how mad you want to go to be honest.

On customers cars which works well at the minute is AF Tough Coat with either AF spirit or Illusion over the top. They seem happy with that haha, TTSDSGOMG member had tough coat with spirit after 2 day correction on his black TTS. That looked insane.

You can use a wax on its own.

On my TT theres Tough Coat then 3 coats of Illusion - thats bling enough.

Depends what you want looks wise/time scale.

Tripple I'd stick with AF, something like Spirit or passion.

I've currently got Illusion and Spirit. Illusion gives a wetter look and is more of a 'show' wax, the spirit still has the wet look, maybe not as much as Illusion and has better durability.

Desire is the king pin, but its more expensive.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

ian222 said:


> Daryl, I thought I read somewhere that you should put a sealant under a wax is that right? I use dodo juice tropical qd which is sealant based so I shouldnt use a wax over it or even use the qd over wax?


You could get away with that I reckon, it's more like Zaino z2's, tough coat, power seal's etc that should sit under a wax. The QD's don't effect the wax too much after decent cure times.


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

What would you say is the best sealent for a black car, and then a wax ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Car looks crap Ian :wink:

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

It's literally all down to personal preference of product regarding a black car. The key to the best shine etc is down to preparation.

I could say one thing then another comes along with something else.

However, another very good sealant is Zaino Z2 with a spritz of Z8 over the top.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Go t to agree there. Prep is v important. If your paint isn't clean clean before you start polishing and waxing, you'll be wasting your time...and money. Even reasonably priced products can give good effect if the bodywork is cleaned well.


----------



## sauckng (Jul 6, 2013)

That's like glass! Great finish.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I used to have a turtle wax black box kit for my civic. Used properly this gave an unbelievable finish when i spent the time doing it!


----------

